# Conjugal shower ideas needed



## Pink Harley (Mar 11, 2010)

Need ideas for a remodel for a 45 x 61 shower making it a 2 person, ADA compliant, and Multi-functional for an older couple. 

Already making it roll-in accessible for a wheelchair, with shelves and 2 shower heads. Just want to know if anyone has ever come up with workable ideas of the conjugal type. 

They are interested in a bench and or some stable safe way to elevate wife's standing height to match husbands. The wife is almost 10 inches shorter. This is a very serious post.

Any other serious suggestions would be appreciated.
I know I'll get some jokers with this - but this is a serious request.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome to CT.

Are you the remodeler, plumber, or what? Your trade is listed as "printing"?


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## Pink Harley (Mar 11, 2010)

OK Mike, we are familiar with the swing, but it won' work in the shower! And I am seriously looking for built-in features here. Maybe we'll have to be original, just would like to know ideas would work before tile them in. 


Rselectric1- oops! I'll go back and change that. I am the remodeler and I have never had a project like this before. No experience and no desire to go to X rated sites for this info, so thought perhaps this would be a place to start.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Sounds pretty simple to me.

Make one section of the floor 10" higher than the other.

Add a stanchion so she can't get away and your set.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm intrigued, and you have to know this is unusual. I hope you have a sense of humor cause the guys here are pretty funny.

I'm a little confused about your description though. Is it the wife in the wheelchair, and she needs to be able to scoot off it onto a bench? You are looking for some method so she can be mechanically elevated?

As you'll hear from the tile guys here, showers need to be water tight. I can't think of any built-in options that would move without sacrificing the integrity of the seal.

You will be amazed what some of the guys here can come up with though! 

A little more description will help. (Not too descriptive though :w00t::laughing::laughing


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

:clap::clap::clap:I had to post this over on the Green Kool-aid forum Mike, this is one of the best answers Ever.
Craig


Wasn't prestige trying to get rid of acouple genie lifts?


----------



## Pink Harley (Mar 11, 2010)

Rselectric, thanks for your help. 
First- this couple has had all of their improvements done to ADA standards because they are planning to stay in this house long term. Neither of them is in a wheelchair yet, but are just being proactive with this remodel. Since they are in relatively good health for their age and wanting to enjoy today, I am trying to come up with something special. 
Their idea was to have two small individual foot stools along the shorter wall, rising maybe 10” off of the floor, about 10” wide and each centered 30” apart from each other. The purpose to be used standing. These would be covered with nonslip material. I would also install small handrails on either side on the longer walls.
Alternately they are also interested in a narrow 14” bench, (not wall to wall) that would extend 18” from the center of the opposite short wall. This would be for sharing face to face, with him sitting down first with his back to the wall. It would probably not need non slip but I would use it on either side of it and also in front of it. I would probably put a safety bar on the wall behind it. 
I am not sure if the shower would be large enough to accommodate a wheel chair with both of these features, but now that I think about it I don’t think they realize that wheelchairs are supposed to be kept out of the water? A person could use a walker, walk in and sit in a portable shower chair.
But – I am looking for feedback on these ideas and any others that would work with them. I know I can just do what they have asked for- but I want to make this special. I wonder have these ideas never been thought of before?
Thanks for your thoughts to make this project work.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

One idea might be to find a CAPS certified designer.
http://www.nahb.org/generic.aspx?sectionID=717&genericContentID=46799

A custom shower is just that. There's lots of options provided you have enough floor space and the tile is done right.

I assume they have some ideas of their own about the design too.

Your most recent explanation makes it a little more clear. I think you are on the right track.


----------



## Kyras (Jan 2, 2010)

Make sure to include a lazy susan. I don't know why, but I find that thought appealing. And velcro.


----------



## Pink Harley (Mar 11, 2010)

Rselectric that is a great link and I had never heard of this program.
Not sure if I can get an specific help with this project from them - although it's probably worth a try.
But that will really help with other projects in this home and others.

Kyras ????


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Pink Harley said:


> Rselectric, thanks for your help.
> First- this couple has had all of their improvements done to ADA standards because they are planning to stay in this house long term. Neither of them is in a wheelchair yet, but are just being proactive with this remodel. Since they are in relatively good health for their age and wanting to enjoy today, I am trying to come up with something special.
> Their idea was to have two small individual foot stools along the shorter wall, rising maybe 10” off of the floor, about 10” wide and each centered 30” apart from each other. The purpose to be used standing. These would be covered with nonslip material. I would also install small handrails on either side on the longer walls.
> Alternately they are also interested in a narrow 14” bench, (not wall to wall) that would extend 18” from the center of the opposite short wall. This would be for sharing face to face, with him sitting down first with his back to the wall. It would probably not need non slip but I would use it on either side of it and also in front of it. I would probably put a safety bar on the wall behind it.
> ...


This is F'n hilarious. I think there are maybe 1 or 2 old members I remember here who could come up with this thread. :laughing:

I want pictures of the design, pictures of the final product and most importantly pictures of this couple but outside and inside the shower.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Mike Finley said:


> and most importantly pictures of this couple but outside and inside the shower.


Mike, I'm fairly confident that most of us don't want to see those pictures.:laughing:

Grannies gone wild :clap:


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

rselectric1 said:


> I'm intrigued, and you have to know this is unusual. I hope you have a sense of humor cause the guys here are pretty funny.


What do you mean funny,Funny how?Like I'm a clown?Like I amuse you?How am I funny?


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

JumboJack said:


> What do you mean funny,Funny how?Like I'm a clown?Like I amuse you?How am I funny?


Funny like humorous!


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

rselectric1 said:


> Funny like humorous!


OH....ok......(puts away snub nosed revolver)


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

JumboJack said:


> OH....ok......(puts away snub nosed revolver)


You knew that:laughing: But keep the revolver out!

I'm game, lets argue about something!:laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

JumboJack said:


> OH....ok......(puts away snub nosed revolver)



Easy spider....


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

For the uninformed.....
Rated R.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*A shower built for active bathing*

I think you will find a Grab bar installed 60" - 72" of finished grade will open up bathing options you have yet explored. A simple chin up bar can be installed in the garage to fine tune heights.

A shower bench and counter height shelf help.

Install a Chromotherapy light fixture for mood lighting.

Make sure to double up your walls studs - glued and screwed.

Make sure to use cement board in stead of drywall as a backer board - It has much less deflection and can handle much more abuse.

My two cents.

Not that I have research the subject or anything... I think I'll go have a shower.... "Babe!"


----------



## Pink Harley (Mar 11, 2010)

I am guessing from the comments that this has never been seriously discussed before. I know this is hard to take this discussion seriously - but this bathroom will be built, and I hope we do come up with something that works as great as hoped for. I have another forum I am hoping to get ideas from. I'll post pictures here if anyone really wants to see it.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Kyras said:


> Make sure to include a lazy susan.


If they're going to all this work, better not be any "lazy susan" around.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Please post design concepts for couple showers.*

A little tongue and check should be excepted in a thread like this.

Your questions are valid since shower time can be a welcome refuge from life's busy days. Why not customize this couples retreat to exacting specifications and tailored needs.

Seats, Benches, shelves and grab bars only expand the bathing experience and offer options and safety to your every day by day.

Take a break from life - take a shower break with the one you love.


I hope you find the answers to your renovation needs.


----------



## Trey1776 (Feb 2, 2010)

I was NOT surprised by your post at all, because I have actually built and installed what my (none too shy) clients specifically called the "sex shower". I will admit that it was somewhat embarrassing to discuss initially. Before we began the job the Custom Builder called me in and explained that they had a very young, very wealthy couple with some ...uhh....rather specific requests. They asked that I try to be a complete professional about the whole deal and I was. It was somewhat awkward for me, but I tried to pretend I was a Doctor or something and they were straightforward but not crude or creepy about it. 

They had a house atop a very tall hill and a shower in sort of a minuet looking area with very large windows with a beautiful view (no other houses within miles in that direction. This couple was not elderly and did not need special equipment, but we did build a somewhat organically shaped "bench" in the center of the shower with a very large rain head over it. The point was that she would could be "on all fours" at the proper height for him to stand behind her so they could both enjoy he view. We eventually settled on them keeping some type of EPDM rubber matting that would not absorb water to cushion the top for her comfort. We also built a corner seat where he stood at the appropriate height for her face to be at .......the level to satisfy him, we installed grab bars way up for his safety.

This is not a joke, and it was the first installation I did myself in years (as opposed to my regular subs) . It was the single most profitable shower I have ever installed in a residential setting. After it was said and done I walked away with a handsome profit on the shower, the rest of the house paid standard rate. 

Because the couple you are working with is elderly I highly suggest that you recommend that they purchase some rubber fatigue type matting to place around the area they will be trying to negotiate just in case of a mishap. Lots of grab bars.

.............yes she was smoking hot.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Building Mock Ups*

Did you install any temporary benches durning the build?

I have raised this point often with my clients and try and dance around the subject carefully. Many clients sadly have no desire to bathe with their spouse or perhaps rather no desire to share this private time with their contractor. Shocking...

It is however a valid point because "Happy Shower Time" is happier with lots of room, with options in hand and foot placement and with proper water placement for warmth.

The corner shelf at exacting heights is a great call! 

A grab bar installed up high is handy for extra safety if your partner is standing on the edge of the tub and leaning against the back wall. Here is where you want cement board and double wall studs - I heard a story about a couple pushing through their Vancouver Condo shower wall in the heat of the moment (this was one of my first shower re tile jobs).

The Kama Sutra book can offer new insight and perhaps set you off in a new design direction. I was sharing stories with the boys at work about this thread and the "Sex Shower Concept" and the same details came up, Benches, tub decks, counters and shelves my glazers told me about this steam shower they help build in West Vancouver. It was a group shower in a private home; 3 steam units, aprox 200 square feet and room for 12 of your closest friends. I sure this shower is a favourite retreat.

Why not build your own grotto?


----------



## rwa (May 6, 2009)

rselectric1 said:


> Welcome to CT.
> 
> Are you the remodeler, plumber, or what? Your trade is listed as "printing"?



... I think she's a sex therapist :whistling


----------

